# Is there a law regarding dogs on leads??



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Can any please tell me, is there a law regarding dogs on leads? I thought that in a public place dogs were not allowed off lead? Something likle 12 of 15ft lkong lead maximum?

But getting a bit confused now, is there a linkl to clear details about this?

This is purely to satisfy my own curiosity, our dog is never off lead in public.

thankls : victory:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just as long as its not on a nature reserve i cant see why it shouldnt be allowed.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Just as long as its not on a nature reserve i cant see why it shouldnt be allowed.


Thinkl I understood you and thankls for the opinion, not one I agree with however I was asking about a law.

Just would like clarity on that.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Well dogs are off the leads everywhere... if there is a law it isn't followed.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Well dogs are off the leads everywhere... if there is a law it isn't followed.


That's what I am asking!! You see people still on their mobiles in cars, yet I know there is a law.

Google is clear as mud this avo:lol2:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

i think she means in town centres, high streets etc,

as far as i know there isnt a law


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

im sure the law states that as an owner you are responsible for keeping control of your dog, if a dog can be controlled without a leash then there should be no comeback, however if you decide not to use a lead and fail to maintain control of your dog then that is when the law is broken


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe (and I fully expect someone to correct me with proof) that the law is you do not need the animal on a leed, so long as it is "under control".
Example - You can walk your dog down the high street, with out being on a leed, so long as it doesn't bother anyone and doesnt go too far from you (i.e out of your sight).
But, likewise, I've not come across anything in british law stating that a dog must (or otherwise) be kept on a leed in a public place.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

sheldon&shelly said:


> i think she means in town centres, high streets etc,
> 
> as far as i know there isnt a law


in town centres and high streets all dogs must be kept on a leash if your dog runs in a road because its not leashed it is your responsibility and not the drivers if the dog were to be hit


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

it seems that local councils set the rules and leglisisation for dog owners, in places its a punishable offence to have a dog without a collor with a nametag

Doglaw


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

In actual fact it is up to each individual council at the moment.

Theres no 'law' as such but some councils have regulations in place, each one may be different though and if there isnt a regulation in place then yes it comes down to a dog being 'under control' whether that is on or off the lead.

If a dog is on lead and being held by a person over the age of 16 the law states that the dog is automatically under control.
Eg. If that dog bites a dog who is off lead then the dog offlead was out of control and was allowed to get to close.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> in town centres and high streets all dogs must be kept on a leash if your dog runs in a road because its not leashed it is your responsibility and not the drivers if the dog were to be hit


 
i wasnt stating you didnt have to have your dog on a lead i was merley explaining to the 2nd poster what the op poster had ment by public places :lol2:




then i stated i didnt believe there was a law


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Dogs on leads in The AnswerBank: Law

UK dog laws - The Kennel Club

Defra, UK - Environmental Protection - Local Environmental Quality, Litter, Dogs

Interesting info in the above with regard dogs & the law.

My take on it from what I have read is that thee is no UK law stating ALL dogs do not have to be kept on a lead ALL of the time in EVERY place they are walked. However, it appears Local Authorities have the right to make their own individual ruling on when & where dogs must be on a lead.

Its like dogs travelling loose in the car when driving - I am informed by some Police Officers that although there is no actual law against a dog (or other animal) being allowed free roam whilst driving, you can still be prosecuted if they so choose. It would come under the dangerous driving, & driving without undue care & attention parts of the law. How I came to find this out was when people I knew were travelling with parrots sat on their shoulders on motorways & 1 guy was even driving a lorry on his own with a cockatoo sat on the steering wheel :bash::censor:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Blaze, my black Lab said he has no idea what you mean by 'lead' and thinks you are making words like 'collar' up as he has never heard of either before. :whistling2:


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

• Control of Dogs Order 1992 uk 
This requires that every dog, while in a public place, wears a collar with the name and address of his owner inscribed on it or on a disc attached to it. If a collar is not worn when out in a public place, the dog may be seized by the police and treated as a stray. Also the owner, and any person in charge of the dog permitting him to be in a public place without a collar, will each be guilty of an offence and may be prosecuted and fined. 

If your dog does stray, you should immediately contact your local dog warden (through the Environmental Health Department at your local council) and the local police station. The Environmental Protection Act 1990 allows for your dog to be seized and sold or destroyed if unclaimed after a seven day period. 

minimum requirement is 
your name 
house number 
postcode 

anything else is optional 
its not a good idea to put the name of the dog as it gives a potential thief the benefit of knowing its name 

having your pet microchipped doesnt cover you from wearing an identity tag 
its just more added protection. 

the reason behind you putting your name on the id tag is so the police know who to prosecute if your dog causes any accidents to anyone as well as returning your dog if lost 

• Town Police Clauses Act 1847 (outside London) and Metropolitan Police Act 1839 (London) 
These Acts make it an offence to allow an unmuzzled, ferocious dog to be left at large, or for a person to set on or to urge any dog attack, worry or put in fear any person or animal in the street. 

• Dogs Act 1871 
Under this Act, a court may, upon complaint that a dog is dangerous and not kept under proper control, order the owner to keep him under proper control or to be destroyed. 

• Animals Act 1971 
Under this Act a dog may be shot, without warning, by a farmer for worrying his livestock and the owner could face criminal prosecution for the same offence under the Dogs (Protection of Livestock) Act 1953. 

• Road Traffic Act 1988 
This makes it an offence to have a dog on a designated road without the dog being held on a lead. 

• Guard Dogs Act 1975 
It is an offence to use or permit the use of a guard dog on any premises unless the handler, who is capable of controlling him, is present on the premises and the dog is under control. The dog must be secured so that he is not at liberty to go about the premises. A warning that a guard dog is present must be clearly exhibited at each entrance to the premises. 

• Dangerous Dogs Act (DDA) 1991 
There are two main sections to this Act. Section 1 applies to four specific breeds of dog including ‘the type of dog known as the pit bull terrier’. Owners of these breeds had to comply with certain legal requirements, including having their dog registered, neutered, microchipped and tattooed. One of the main problems with this law is that the pit bull terrier is not a recognised breed in the UK. As a result, many owners of cross breeds which resemble a pit bull terrier ‘type’ have been charged under the Act. 

Section 3 applies to all dogs, making it a criminal offence to allow a dog to be dangerously out of control in a public place. This includes instances where there is fear that an injury might occur. 
Owners found guilty under either section of the Act could have their dog destroyed, face the possibility of six months in prison and/or a fine not exceeding level 5 (at present up to £5,000).

copied from another site


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanklyou so much guys this was what I was after, and that I should lookl more into my local areas rulings.

I don't trust Smudge to be offlead at all, (other than a field) he's not aggresive, I don't want it to sound likle that but so bloody independant, he'd be gone in a shot.

(I am working on it before anyone says though)

An area I walk Smudge, alot of other people walk theirs off lead, which is fine, but then I get funny lookls and comments when Smudge jumps around likle a loon when their dog gets clkose because he wants to play but a big young dog looks abit odd sometimes acting the way he does, blkess him. So just wondered where I/we stood with the on/off lead thing.

That made no sense I klnow - but thankyou:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

peaches said:


> An area I walk Smudge, alot of other people walk theirs off lead, which is fine, but then I get funny lookls and comments when Smudge jumps around likle a loon when their dog gets clkose because he wants to play but a big young dog looks abit odd sometimes acting the way he does, blkess him. So just wondered where I/we stood with the on/off lead thing.
> 
> That made no sense I klnow - but thankyou:2thumb:


 
Actually it made sense to me bacause I get similar moans from other dog owners :whistling2: Ok maybe a blind 8 stone great Dane puppy that stands 33 inches high at his shoulders, bouncing up & down might look rather frightening.........but he only wants to play :lol2::lol2::lol2:

There is an old couple who walk 2 retired greyhounds. 1 of their dogs regularly attacks other smaller dogs & they still wont use a muzzle BUT they still say to me when Dill the dane is bouncing around on his lead "Oh, you still cant control him yet then!" :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad you posted the rules Rotty as I was sure that it was an offence for a dog to be off lead at the side of a road...

I run my dogs off lead but never by the side of a road its not worth the risk, I save it for the river side walks and the fields.

Lorraine


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

peaches said:


> Thinkl I understood you and thankls for the opinion, not one I agree with however I was asking about a law.
> 
> Just would like clarity on that.


 There is no specific law about dogs having to be on leads. It is up to local councils and if they state that local bylaws say that dogs in certain places must be on leads. However there is a law which states that your dog must not be dangerously out of control in a public place. So even if your dog was on a 3 foot leash, if it was pulling you all over and lunging at people, technically that would be breaking the law.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

alphakenny1 said:


> in town centres and high streets all dogs must be kept on a leash if your dog runs in a road because its not leashed it is your responsibility and not the drivers if the dog were to be hit


could you please show a link to that law as I am not aware of it.
My lurcher is never on a leash even when I walk through town as he is 100% reliable and stays with his head just behind my right knee, never looking to the left nor right and no matter how fast or slow I walk.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

my old dog used to stay brushing up against my leg, in my town centre dogs must be kept on leashes


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> My lurcher is never on a leash even when I walk through town as he is 100% reliable and stays with his head just behind my right knee, never looking to the left nor right and no matter how fast or slow I walk.


Oh please could you teach my Lurcher that one then? :lol2: 



> carlycharlie wrote:
> Ok maybe a blind 8 stone great Dane puppy that stands 33 inches high at his shoulders, bouncing up & down might look rather frightening.........but he only wants to play


*nods* that is exactly it.....glad I'm not alone :2thumb:

I kleep trying with Smudge and we are getting there. In the home he is fab, I will try and redeem him somewhat lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

peaches said:


> Oh please could you teach my Lurcher that one then? :lol2:


 I have always had a lurcher for the last 25 years and never had to teach them that. Ever single one I've had does it instinctively. However, every lurcher I've had has been bought as a pup and chosen from a litter and I tend not to choose the most dominant pup in a litter as I like an easy life, so I choose the quietest one which is the lowest in the heirachy and stays that way all it's life. Urian would die rather than walk ahead of me.
I adore long dogs and find all of the ones I've ever met have been calm and obedient mainly.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I adore long dogs and find all of the ones I've ever met have been calm and obedient mainly.


Agree, the ones we met previously were this way.....but not Smudge, I swear it's that little bit of collie in him lol.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

27 Control of dogs on roads 
(1) A person who causes or permits a dog to be on a designated road without the dog being held on a lead is guilty of an offence. 
(2) In this section “designated road” means a length of road specified by an order in that behalf of the local authority in whose area the length of road is situated. 
(3) The powers which under subsection (2) above are exercisable by a local authority in England and Wales are, in the case of a road part of the width of which is in the area of one local authority and part in the area of another, exercisable by either authority with the consent of the other. 
(4) An order under this section may provide that subsection (1) above shall apply subject to such limitations or exceptions as may be specified in the order, and (without prejudice to the generality of this subsection) subsection (1) above does not apply to dogs proved— 
(a) to be kept for driving or tending sheep or cattle in the course of a trade or business, or 
(b) to have been at the material time in use under proper control for sporting purposes. 
(5) An order under this section shall not be made except after consultation with the chief officer of police. 
(6) The Secretary of State may make regulations— 
(a) prescribing the procedure to be followed in connection with the making of orders under this section, and 
(b) requiring the authority making such an order to publish in such manner as may be prescribed by the regulations notice of the making and effect of the order. 
(7) In this section “local authority” means— 
(a) in relation to England and Wales, the council of a county, metropolitan district or London borough or the Common Council of the City of London, and 
(b) in relation to Scotland, a regional or islands council. 
(8) The power conferred by this section to make an order includes power, exercisable in like manner and subject to the like conditions, to vary or revoke it. 

This taken from the act on the following link
Road Traffic Act 1988 (c. 52)

Lorraine


----------

